# Manual de usuario Nevera Corbero No Frost CC1850EX



## jesusmar (May 24, 2021)

Hola ,agradecería ,si alguno tiene el manual de usuario ,de una nevera ,Corbero modelo  No Frost CC1850EX,pues en los traslados lo habré perdido y tengo que ponerlo en marcha ,pero los dos display siempre marcan EC ,y todas luces encendidas ,incluso alarma ,pero enfría bien y el congelador también  congela los alimentos .He escrito a corbero y me contestan que al ser un modelo de 10 años no disponen del manual .
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2021)

Fijate acá si alguno te sirve aunque no sea exactamente el mismo modelo:








						Manuales de uso para Corberó Frigoríficos combinados
					

Manuales de la categoría Corberó Frigoríficos combinados. Busque un modelo específico, descargue el manual o lea las preguntas frecuentes.




					manuall.es
				



Y si no, buscá en google por "corbero cc1850ex user manual" que aparecen varias páginas que deberás revisar...


----------



## jesusmar (May 24, 2021)

Gracias Dr Zoidberg,pero ya busqué por Google y no  aparece este modelo,el Display es totalmente  diferente a los que salen por internet 
Gracias


----------



## jesusmar (Ago 29, 2022)

Hola , tengo un problema de descongelacion con una nevera  nofrost corbero CC1850 EX, la cual empezó hacer hielo en el congelador , se revisaron sondas , resistencias , fusible , damper y desague, en principio todo está correcto , se descongeló y se volvió a probar , lleva cuatro días y funciona bien , el compresor para cuando ha cogido la temperatura seleccionada , pero el ventilador del evaporador no para nunca , al no disponer del manual desconozco , si al parar compresor para también ventilador , solo para al abrir la puerta del refrigerador, y otra duda es , porque siempre al abrir la puerta se enciende el led rojo de alarma y al cerrar la puerta se apaga , si está un minuto abierta la puerta suena la alarma ,que esto sí entiendo es lo normal ,pero no  que encienda al abrir la puerta .

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2022)

Puede fallar también la resistencia de descongelado o el reloj descongelador.


----------



## jesusmar (Ago 30, 2022)

Hola Dosmetros , gracias por tu respuesta , esta nevera no lleva ningún reloj , sólo las sondas como he comentado ,
una en la parte del refrigerador , otra en la parte del congelador , y la sonda del evaporador de descongelamiento con su fusible térmico , y la resistencia de descongelamiento funciona bien . Aquí están las tres sondas todas de 2,1 khom.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2022)

El reloj de descongelado suele estar por detrás de la bocha-motocompresor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 30, 2022)

No sé, pero me parece que en España no se venden con temporizadores, ojalá, suelen ser todo electrónica. 

Si los sensores están bien el problema podría estar en la placa de control. 

Yo buscaría el manual por si algo se está haciendo mal. Igual hay que hacer algún "reset". 
Puede que le esté afectando las elevadas temperaturas que tenemos.


----------



## jesusmar (Ago 30, 2022)

Ese es el problema que no localizo el manual, y el único reset que pude hacer es desconectarla tres días , pero no hay cambios .
La tarjeta la desmonte aparentemente está correcta , pero claro habría que guiarse por el manual de servicio para hacer las comprobaciones 
foto tarjeta electrónica.


----------



## pepelui01 (Ago 30, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El reloj de descongelado suele estar por detrás de la bocha-motocompresor


Dosme, esa heladera, lleva placa electrónica. Por lo que investigué en la web, es con Freezer abajo. Damper electrónico y no sé qué más. El manual de servicio, no lo ubiqué.
No es una heladera sencilla..
La acumulación de hielo, puede ser por múltiples causas. Depende también, del tipo de hielo que se acumula, y dónde...
Las sondas de temperatura, se prueban a diferentes temperaturas. No alcanza con sólo medirlas a temperatura ambiente.
Y se compara, con la tabla de dicha sonda, por si a temperatura negativa, está desfasada con respecto al valor tabulado. 
Lo más sano, es que se dirija a un servicio técnico de confianza. Por éste medio, lo veo muy difícil, de dar con el problema.


----------



## jesusmar (Ago 31, 2022)

Hola pepelui01
Ta como dices es complicado dar con la avería de este frigorífico ,pero sería bueno localizar la tabla de valores de dichas sondas ,pues como ves son todas de 2,1koms,pero a qué temperatura ? 
Gracias


----------



## pepelui01 (Ago 31, 2022)

Se toma como base, una temperatura de 25°.  Son sondas NTC, así que si tu medición fue de 2,1 k, la temperatura ambiente era mayor a 25. Posiblemente sean sondas de 2,7 k.


----------



## jesusmar (Ago 31, 2022)

Pues a 25 grados los resultados son estos
parte de arriba Sensor a 25 grados 1,90 khom 
parte del congelador sensor a 25 grados 2,27 khom 
sensor de caño en evaporador a 25 grados 2,39 khom


----------



## pepelui01 (Ago 31, 2022)

No sé cómo mediste la temperatura....
Se mide, apareando la sonda de un termómetro, pegada a la sonda a medir. Después de 5 minutos, para que se estabilice, se procede a medir temperatura, versus resistencia. Y ya dije, que no se mide sólo a temperatura ambiente. Por lo menos, se necesita 4 mediciones. A temperatura ambiente, a 0 grados, a -10 y a -25... Con eso, se sabe, cuál parámetros buscar, en las tablas de ntc...


----------



## jesusmar (Sep 1, 2022)

Pues tome solo las medidas a 25 grados y a -16 ,en esta última los valores son :
parte de arriba Sensor a -16. 4,20 koms
parte del congelador sensor a -16. 9 koms
sensor de caño en evaporador a -16  .5,43 koms


----------



## mcrven (Sep 1, 2022)

En las nuevas placas de control, la resistencia de Defrost es activada mediante un relay. No sé si vendrá alguna activada con Triac pero, si se comprueba y se da por buena la resistencia y sensores, activandolos directamente con tensión de línea aplicada externamente, no se está probando el sistema, que debe probarse incluyendo los activadores.
Les sugiero, ya que recién viví esta experiencia, ubicar el relay en la placa de control, desmontarlo, abrirlo y chequear a la vista y con detenimiento sus contactos y, en todo caso, sustituir ese componente.
Las resistencia de los calefactores suelen ser "ASESINAS" de los contactores/relays; matando tanto sus puntillas de contacto, como también los flexibles que los soportan.


----------



## pepelui01 (Sep 1, 2022)

jesusmar dijo:


> Pues tome solo las medidas a 25 grados y a -16 ,en esta última los valores son :
> parte de arriba Sensor a -16. 4,20 koms
> parte del congelador sensor a -16. 9 koms
> sensor de caño en evaporador a -16  .5,43 koms


Por lo pronto, sensor del congelador, fuera de rango... Los otros, no sé si estarán del todo bien, ya que por lo visto, no has buscado ninguna tabla de referencia. O por lo menos, no la has compartido.


----------



## jesusmar (Sep 1, 2022)

Gracias mcrven, también contemple la posibilidad que fuera algun rele ,los probaré con tester sin desmontar de la placa y parecen que están bien , podría ser que los contactos no hagan su trabajo , pero me da miedo sin saber qué voltaje aplicar .
pepelui01,
La  tabla como dices he intentado buscarla , igualmente que algún tipo de información ,pero puedes dar por hecho que si tuviera algún tipo de información ,así como tabla de valores no dudaría en compartirlo .


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 1, 2022)

Si aún buscas el manual de tu nevera, a lo mejor, contactando con la gente de esta web, lo consigues:









						Contacto - Manuall
					






					manuall.es


----------



## mcrven (Sep 2, 2022)

jesusmar dijo:


> Gracias mcrven, también contemple la posibilidad que fuera algun rele ,los probaré con tester sin desmontar de la placa y *parecen que están bien *, podría ser que los contactos no hagan su trabajo , pero me da miedo sin saber qué voltaje aplicar .



Al relay, tus opiniones le saben a gloria... El tester no tiene potencia y las lecturas que puedes obtener de él no son válidas para determinar si está bién o mal. Debes desmontarlo de la placa, abrir la cápsula si es desmontable o cortar la cápsula y observar a ojo, la condición de las láminas y puntillas de contacto.
Aún si te lucen bién, te sugiero cambies el relay, en especial si tiene años de uso.


----------



## jesusmar (Sep 2, 2022)

Intentaré desmontar la placa y comprobar nuevamente los reles , aunque tendrá que esperar , es en la casa del pueblo y hasta el verano próximo no iré , intentaré comprar los reales y cambiarlos ,seguramente si no consigo los reles , tendré que pensar en una nueva .


----------



## mcrven (Sep 2, 2022)

Sirve cualquier relay de características similares: Tensión de bobina y corriente de contacto.
No importa si la huella coincide o no, lo puedes adaptar a la placa con unos cables.


----------



## jesusmar (Sep 2, 2022)

Gracias supongo serán de 220 vols porque no pone nada son tres reales negros uno de ellos un poco más grandes , pero no llevan grabada ni la marca ni características .


----------



## unmonje (Sep 2, 2022)

jesusmar dijo:


> Gracias supongo serán de 220 vols porque no pone nada son tres reales negros uno de ellos un poco más grandes , pero no llevan grabada ni la marca ni características .


En esas heladeras, donde el freezer está abajo, debido a que el frio siempre cae, es necesario empujar el aire frio desde abajo, hacia arriba.
Arriba debería haber entre 5 y 8  grados centígrados y abajo unos -16 a -20
Un sensor determina cuando se apaga el ventilador que tambien se apaga cuando se abre la puerta.

Sospechosos : 1- Sensor de zona alta  2- Relay de zona alta pegado  3- Controlador con algun problema.
En algunos casos graves, cuando los burletes están rotos el aire frio se va y el ventilador tampoco para, pero no seria este el caso suyo.
Saludos.


----------



## jesusmar (Sep 2, 2022)

Gracias unmonje ,estoy de acuerdo en tus comentarios ,los burletes están bien ,lo que me gustaría averiguar cuál es el sensor que hace apagar ventilador .


----------



## unmonje (Sep 2, 2022)

jesusmar dijo:


> Gracias unmonje ,estoy de acuerdo en tus comentarios ,los burletes están bien ,lo que me gustaría averiguar cuál es el sensor que hace apagar ventilador .


Cual es, no seria el problema, sino donde lo ha puesto el fabricante en ese modelo...En eso no puedo ayudarte,

Despues hay otras opciones  🤣


----------



## jesusmar (Sep 2, 2022)

🤣🤣


----------

